# What is the proper, working method to use Optimus graphics?



## slimmons (Feb 1, 2021)

I just picked up a Thinkpad W520 with Optimus graphics - Intel HD3000 and Quadro 1000M. I need to be able to run certain applications through the Quadro gpu, and everything else through the integrated HD graphics.

I have found two methods that supposedly achieve this, one from pouya-eghbali and another one that is a patch known as D22521. But they are both old and I cannot get either one to build on 12.2-release. There doesn't seem to any more recent info out there.


----------

